# Looking for a 1911 gunsmith in NW ga.



## resacareb (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking for a very good 1911 gunsmith in NW Georgia I have always used John Harrison but he has such a back log and this is just a very cheap 1911 I need some work done on let me know if you know a good 1911 guy


----------



## gunhand1911 (Sep 12, 2011)

If smyrna is not to far David at adventure outdoors is the man .


----------



## jglenn (Sep 13, 2011)

don't know how much work he takes in these days but Travis Strahan is up in Ringgold

(706) 937-4495


----------



## klwehunt (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr strayhan is a 1911 guru his has one of the most inavative 1911 evar built.You can google him and find out his newest product.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe John keeps some time available to do small jobs amidst all his custom builds.
I would check with him to see if he will do it for you as he does really good work.

I shoot IDPA with several 1911 guys that swear by Andy Gazaway.
http://www.gazawaygunsmith.com/


----------



## Colt 45 (Jun 6, 2012)

*1911 Gunsmith*

Bob Sims in Palmetto does excellent work and reasonable.


----------

